# Islamorada housing suggestions



## AfterHours2

Go on vrbo.com. I've used them the last 4 years and rented different homes every time. Everything went smoothly and had a great time..


----------



## RM

Check out Matecumbe Resort in lower Matecumbe key we been going there for years docks,small beach,pool and very private and reasonable.


----------



## redsonthefly

http://www.whitegatecourt.com/

So i guess our fall camping trip to Flamingo is out


----------



## Marshfly

Says who?!

I can go twice. 

Consider this a "scouting" trip masquerading as a family vacation.


----------



## AfterHours2

White gate is also a great place to stay. Been there atleast half a dozen times. They are one of the only pet friendly outfits in the keys. Plus, there is a ramp very close by and you can dock your boat there. Nice place..


----------



## Marshfly

My dogs are staying home. 
2 dogs + mom and kid +Caimen= disaster.

Anyway. Any specific suggestions for VRBO properties? PM me if you don't want the secret out.


----------



## MariettaMike

> Consider this a "scouting" trip masquerading as a family vacation.


I did exactly that a few years ago.

Took the family to the Islander where there is a restaurant, bar, beach, pier and pool. You can anchor your boat off the beach or put it back on the trailer nightly. You can walk to Lorelei's across the street for drinks, dinner, and "Conch" watching. WARNING: Many of the Conchs have barnacles and are rough on the eyes.

Everything worked out except the wife didn't like not having surf at the beach. And having Woodie's across the street did catch her attention.

Now I go to Marathon without the family; stay in an off the water motel for a lot less money; and trailer up or down 30 miles to fish a whole lot more water that is a lot less crowded.

Your OP says you want to fish Florida Bay. Doing that from Flamingo is better in my opinion. And you can fish Whitewater Bay if the winds are howling.

Just be careful you don't launch from a ramp that closes at 7:00 PM, while expecting to fish until dark.

Coming from Houma you'll need to lower your expectations for trout and redfish, but catching some snook or tarpon should more than makeup for it.

Driving over 1000 miles each way will be a "family" experience you will remember forever.


----------



## Dillusion

Ill be in islamorada in september as well.

Staying at the postcard inn, there is a ramp right next door. It is pet friendly but I'm not bringin my two labs.

going for four days, one day of lobstering and three days of flats fishing the bay side


----------



## DuckNut

http://www.cheeca.com/

Has everything you asked for.


----------



## Snooknut

If you have deep pockets cheeca is the way to go. The last time I stayed in the keys we stayed here. http://www.coralbayresort.com/index.php It was very quiet over labor day weekend. It has a saltwater pool and a regular pool a small cove for the marina. MM75.5 on the bayside. Nice property for the money. They gave us a deal @ 99.00 a night. Enjoy your trip!!! I'll be there next year.


----------



## Taterides

Coral bay is an excellent family choice.


----------



## Marshfly

Thanks for all the suggestions. THis won't be the first 1000+ mile trip we've done and won't be the last. Lots of research left to do.


----------

